# Wellington House Council Offices (Barnsley)



## demon-pap (Aug 19, 2012)

dont really know too much about the history of this place other than it was offices for the local authority, and closed its doors late 2011 due to relocation of services and spending cuts, hope you like:


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 19, 2012)

And the power still on  Nice.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2012)

Very interesting, love the stairs and as OMJ says, great they left the power on!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some nice shots there chap and that tiled staircase is really nice


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 19, 2012)

yes power, water, heating everything still working, i even used the lift lol, thinking back it wouldnt have been cool if id have got stuck in it though :? i didnt think that one through. really eery place felt like i was being followed the whole time. i heard rumors that in the early to mid 90's there used to be an autopsy/ morgue situated in the basement however i noticed lots of keypad coded doors and didnt fnacy getting myself locked in the basement :0 so gave it a miss.


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 19, 2012)

i want that penguin!!!! (pic 9 i think if i counted right) 

great pics! 

L x


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 19, 2012)

*Cor! Lovely tiles up that staircase...*


----------



## freespirits (Aug 19, 2012)

nice little mooch there ,,,,great pics ,,,,shame no more history on the building


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 19, 2012)

explorer101 said:


> i want that penguin!!!! (pic 9 i think if i counted right)
> 
> great pics!
> 
> L x



ill get you it


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 19, 2012)

demon-pap said:


> ill get you it



hehe looks like a great visit!


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 19, 2012)

freespirits said:


> nice little mooch there ,,,,great pics ,,,,shame no more history on the building



yeah ive searched the net, and doesnt seem to be much history on it other than its a local authority council building and has been for years before that the building was owned by the co-operative and was various things such as shops, funeral directors, and used to have a large dance hall apparently somehwere, and as i mentioned previously supposedly it had a morgue/ autopsy place in the basement.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 19, 2012)

Great find & pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2012)

demon-pap said:


> i even used the lift lol, thinking back it wouldnt have been cool if id have got stuck in it though :? i didnt think that one through.



EPIC! To be fair they do only say not to use them in the event of a fire...says nothing about in the event of the building being abandoned... Even if you did get stuck, the emergency button would still connect to the company in charge of the lift anyway so would have just been the case of explaining what you were doing there (Or use the service hatch maybe)


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful building. I bet it was only refurbished inside about a week before they closed it....... To save money.

Sharp pictures there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice one,whats its future?


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 20, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one,whats its future?



ive heard a couple of rumors, first one its being bought by Barnsley college/ Huddersfield Uni. Second one its being developed into luxury apartments. not sure if either are true though


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope they find a good use for it lovely old building


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice and clean building hoped you wiped your feet on the way in... Bet the basement is awesome, think of the fun trying to find the codes!..


----------

